

Ask HN: Do you drunk code? - kamphey

Can you write code while drunk? Do you have a drink  or two while coding or looking over code or doing research at the end of the night?<p>Know anyone who does?
======
vijucat
I have read that sleep deprivation is as bad as getting drunk in terms of the
number of IQ points' hit taken, so I would argue that many folks in the
industry are effectively coding drunk :-)

------
sysk
I don't enjoy solitary activities when I drink so no. That being said, I do
comment on HN under the influence sometimes.

------
Jeremy1026
I drunk code often enough. One thing I've learned is to make a backup of
whatever I'm working on and put it somewhere out of easy reach (be it on a
remote server, or a flash drive that is removed from the machine.) You will
inevitably break something, but I typically come up with more gold than
overall damage.

------
JoulinRouge
it depends, for some critical line of code you can't make mistakes (for
example if you are writing something involved with security , or in some worse
case if you are programming an airplane consolle). So my point is: you can be
drunk while coding but you have to be 100% sober while planning your tests for
that code. Accordingly to a lot of studies alchool (also drugs) helps our
brain to "think different" so while you are drunk you could find a solution
for a problem you were stuck in just because while you are drunk your brain
discovers different patterns. However i don't have much experience about this
... i've coded something while i was mildly drunk and i saw no difference.

------
iqonik
I am part of the Friday Club at work, basically we have about 3/4 pints every
Friday lunch time. My output on a Friday afternoon is close to zero, I cannot
concentrate and really don't recommend it!

------
arisAlexis
This question comes up every 3 weeks periodically. What a bunch of alcoholics!

------
munimkazia
There are a lot of fun things you could do drunk. Coding is not one of them.

------
croanalyst
I had a co-worker who coded his own CMS for a relatively successful web agency
(it was the pre-wordpress era). And he coded part of this CMS on paper at a
party. Must have been one crazy party :)

------
cblock811
Part of why I quit drinking is so I have more time to study programming
effectively. There's no way I can do that buzzed.

------
pizza
For me, coding is more fun getting in the zone, doing it for a few hours at a
time... so nyet.

------
_RPM
It Slows me down. I've had a few drinks, but don't recommend it.

------
xooglerz
Does 8 cups of coffee should count as "under the influence"?

------
aceawan
[http://xkcd.com/323/](http://xkcd.com/323/)

